# Toasted tea cakes V's Hot cross buns



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Are they infact the same?

ie a tea cake with a cross on around the Easter season is now a hot cross bun?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I also think they glaze the top of hot cross buns but not tea cakes and although I havent had a tea cake in ages, cant remember if they have orange peel in?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I have no clue tbh, but both taste delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

I love tea cakes

last night I craved one so I drove to asda they only had cheap ones so I asked at the bread counter do you have any mire tea cakes, the bloke said no but we have loads of hot cross buns they are made the same. 

So I brought a pack of hot cross buns and pack of tea cakes

I'll test em out later and see if they indeed do taste the same


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Are they infact the same?
> 
> ie a tea cake with a cross on around the Easter season is now a hot cross bun?


No I don't think they're the same as I love toasted teacakes but hate hot cross buns. HCBuns have cinnimon and sugar in the dough and a glazed top whereas teacakes are savoury.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the difference is the top.. it has the cross.. and boy to they make my tummy rumble when the bakery colleagues come in and started doing them early in morn ready for the dash for them.. scrummy..
If ya want I can check in work.. Irl ask the bakery manager..


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> No I don't think they're the same as I love toasted teacakes but hate hot cross buns. HCBuns have cinnimon and sugar in the dough and a glazed top whereas teacakes are savoury.


The tea cakes have a glazed top also that I have here
Arh bugger I can't wait for lunch I'm gonna eat em for breakfast


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I think the difference is the top.. it has the cross.. and boy to they make my tummy rumble when the bakery colleagues come in and started doing them early in morn ready for the dash for them.. scrummy..
> If ya want I can check in work.. Irl ask the bakery manager..


Yes please!!!

What supermarket do u you work at


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Yes please!!!
> 
> What supermarket do u you work at


The one where we are happy to help.. :lol: I work through the night so I smell em fresh early in the morn.. gawd it makes my tummy growl..


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> The one where we are happy to help.. :lol: I work through the night so I smell em fresh early in the morn.. gawd it makes my tummy growl..


Happy to help?

Tescos?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

No idea ... but both are yummy :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Happy to help?
> 
> Tescos?


Nope.. LoL..

I must say tea cakes are nice.. But I have a very strange liking of SP scones at the min.. I think they are better than any other...


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Nope.. LoL..
> 
> I must say tea cakes are nice.. But I have a very strange liking of SP scones at the min.. I think they are better than any other...


M&S cheese scones off their lil bakery counter are to die for

I wanna have a go at baking scones one day


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> M&S cheese scones off their lil bakery counter are to die for
> 
> I wanna have a go at baking scones one day


you can get the kit in most supermarkets
My kids made biscuits with my mum a few months ago.. they were alright.. I must say though and this is mean.. I am wary of eating what my kids bake... :lol: You dont know what has dropped in the mix.. :lol: :lol:
Our Jamie made beefburger surprise the other day.. home made burgers with Cheese in th middle.. I sent them to his nans with them for their tea.. Thank someone I dont eat cheese so that was a good enough excuse.. :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Are they infact the same?
> 
> ie a tea cake with a cross on around the Easter season is now a hot cross bun?


:lol: I buy Hot Cross Buns all year round. Much nicer than tea-cakes. HCBs are spicy :drool:


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

Tescos extra special teacakes are rather nice.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hot cross buns have mixed spices in and can have orange or lemon zest and orange peel as well as a glazed top.

I love both :thumbup:
Toasted with an inch of real butter slathered on


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Different, as hot cross buns have a glaze over the top and a lot more sugar in them. I know someone who is diabetic and cannot eat them anymore so has to settle for tea cakes.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I presume they are different because i love teacakes but hate hot cross buns :3 

I would love a nice teacake ... yum


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep I'm the same love tea cakes with real butter hatehot cross buns oh but don't get me started on scones with strawberry jam or cherry scones Mmmmmmm


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I love tea cakes, but am not over keen on hot cross buns. The spices are differant and there's no glaze on tea cakes, so you can dunk 'em in your tea!:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The difference is.. hot cross bun have the cross spices and gloaze and weigh less than a teacake.. 

Also we are having them on offer I think end of this week.. :thumbsup:
Just on me break..


----------

